# help with galaxy 25 97 degrees



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

i am trying to set up my fta receiver,
i am using a coolsat 7000.
i am locked on to what i think is 97 degrees,
i need help with dish settings...
for the coolsat 7000...
thanks
krazy


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

When you lock onto something, run a blind scan on it. See what you've got, then compare it to LyngSat (http://www.lyngsat.com/) or FTAList (http://www.ftalist.com/) to see what matches. Then you'll know where you're really pointed, and if it's not where you want to be, you'll know which direction to adjust the dish.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

FTA Michael said:


> When you lock onto something, run a blind scan on it. See what you've got, then compare it to LyngSat (http://www.lyngsat.com/) or FTAList (http://www.ftalist.com/) to see what matches. Then you'll know where you're really pointed, and if it's not where you want to be, you'll know which direction to adjust the dish.


okay running a blind scan now we will see what happens.
krazy
thanks for the help ,,,,


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

okay did the blind scan,'
getting 12010,12455,12061...
doesnt say what sat i am on just,
Scopus, and power vu plus network
any help would be great.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

okay compared to linygsat and i am on Galaxy 11,,,,
wrong bird......
will re aim in the morning......


----------

